# Signal officer switch to Infantry



## 1911CoLt45 (20 Jan 2010)

Good day

Straight forward question here.  I have an opportunity to become a Res Signal Officer.  My goal originally was to join the Res as a Infantry officer but that option is not available since the Freeze.  If I were to go ahead with the Signal officer Training is it possible down the road to transfer into the infantry when the position comes available again?  Will there be an possible backlash from this decision?


----------



## owa (20 Jan 2010)

I cannot speak with 100% certainty, but I can tell you what I was told when I was at the CFRC.

I asked about joining Infantry and he mentioned the freeze and that it may be awhile before it's open.  I asked about potentially joining in another occupation and maybe switching over.  He said that would likely be okay.  It would be full of beaurocracy, but it was doable.  At this point we started talking about careers I could follow until then (particularly careers that I would be okay staying with if I wasn't able to eventually switch).  I brought up Sig Ops because I find it interesting, you can deploy, and it seems like a good choice.  The guy I was talking to then said that there is a huge demand for Sig Ops and Sig Ops Officers and that it would be very unlikely that switching over would be easy to do or even remotely possible.

Like everything in the world, things can change, but by the sounds of things, it won't be easy to just up and switch (not that it would be easy anyway, but it would be even harder because Sig Ops is a very 'in-demand' job as far as the Army is concerned).


----------

